# 1966 GTO tilt column



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good day All and Happy March 1.

Kicking around the idea of installing a factory tilt column in the wife's '66.

The car does not have power steering (it does have a 4 speed and a factory tri-power however).

I have a couple of questions:

1) Was power steering required if a tilt column was ordered?

2) What years interchange with the '66? I realize that 1967 on up will not due to the four way flasher and later years due to the ignition switch.

3) Will other GM columns interchange? My goal is to have it look stock.

4) Is there any wiring unique to the tilt column?

5) Any other pitfalls that I am unaware of? 

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am about to add a tilt column to my 65' (with power steering). I am sure you could do the same with your 66' w/o power steering, you just want to measure the column length.


----------

